# Hypnosis



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey everyone.

Well, basically my DP is spawned by stress. But I've been using meditation and more recently hypnosis to fight it.

My main goal was to see here if other people have tried/had success with hypnosis, and to ask all of you what hypnotic suggestions have worked/can work well for beating DP.

It's an odd plan, maybe, but it can work.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't used meditation, no, but I hear it works for some. You'll have to let us know how it works for you, because I've wondered about this for a while. Unfortunately, I don't have the money to buy tapes right now.


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

Katezorz said:


> I haven't used meditation, no, but I hear it works for some. You'll have to let us know how it works for you, because I've wondered about this for a while. Unfortunately, I don't have the money to buy tapes right now.


I'm guessing you meant to say hypnosis? =P

Anyhow, I'm doing it without tapes: the old fashioned self-hypnosis method.

Working good so far, but could just be the fact that it's a deep, relaxing, trance like state.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

How do you do self-hypnosis?


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> How do you do self-hypnosis?


Well, basically it consists of getting yourself into a deep trance state by relaxing yourself (similarly to meditation) and then when at this point you give yourself a short mental suggestion (the ones I tend to use for DP are things like "I will not think about DP" "I will not have floaters" or simply "My DP will go away".) But things like that. Then visualize them happening.

For much more detail, you should google the topic. But that's the general idea.

The success of self-hypnosis also depends on how hypnotizable you are to begin with, though.

But yeah, google it.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive recorded "affirmations" with my own voice into a track, and uploaded to my IPOD. The intend is to fall asleep while listening to it. I tried it for 3 nights, then stopped. I should start it back on.

Thanks for reminding me


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

S O L A R I S said:


> Ive recorded "affirmations" with my own voice into a track, and uploaded to my IPOD. The intend is to fall asleep while listening to it. I tried it for 3 nights, then stopped. I should start it back on.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me


No problem. =P

Still trying to find a suggestion that will help stop DP when sitting in front of a computer screen. Still one of the worst triggers for DP >.< .


----------

